# GF2:  xx config files need updating

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Q:  I did an "emerge <package-name>", and xx config files need updating.  What do I do?

A:  Chances are, the output you saw looked something like this: *Quote:*   

>  * Regenerating GNU info directory index...
> 
>  * Processed 70 info files.
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 40 config files in /etc need updating.
> ...

 If we do what we are instructed to (emerge --help config), we then see: *Quote:*   

> Config file management support (preliminary)
> 
> Portage has a special feature called "config file protection".  The purpose of
> 
> this feature is to prevent new package installs from clobbering existing
> ...

 This explains what is going on, so I won't repeat that.  Next, we are instructed to use the find command to get a list of what needs updating (find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*').  For example, you might see:

```
# find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

/etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_net

/etc/init.d/._cfg0000_clock

/etc/init.d/._cfg0000_bootmisc

/etc/init.d/._cfg0000_checkfs

/etc/skel/._cfg0000_.bash_profile

/etc/skel/._cfg0000_.bashrc

/etc/._cfg0000_fstab

/etc/._cfg0000_hosts

/etc/._cfg0000_modules.autoload
```

Note:  Output will vary depending on your system and the package emerged.  For reference, this is only a partial listing after an emerge of baselayout.

If, I repeat, IF you have not made changes to a file, it is probably safe to update.  Two ways of updating the config files are using the "diff" command or the "etc-update" command.

Method using "diff":

/etc/init.d/bootmisc might be a file you haven't changed.  Sample ouput if we diff these files:

```
# diff  bootmisc ._cfg0000_bootmisc 

3,4c3,4

< # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

< # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/init.d/bootmisc,v 1.22 2002/11/04 14:51:07 azarah Exp $

---

> # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/init.d/bootmisc,v 1.23 2002/11/18 13:07:02 azarah Exp $
```

In this example, the only differences are the "Distributed" and "Header" lines.  These particular lines aren't critical, so we can replace the old file with the new file (mv ._cfg0000_bootmisc bootmisc).

Method using "etc-update":

Instructions needed.

Post comments on this FAQ to [FAQF] GF2: xx config files need updating.

----------

